# Portland Police Department - Police Officers



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

The Portland Police Department is seeking 10 officers to attend the Maine Criminal Justice Academy. 
With a strength of 166 sworn officers and 59 civilian employees, Portland PD is the largest municipal law enforcement agency in the state of Maine.

ABOUT THE POLICE DEPARTMENT: In addition to responding to more than 80,000 calls for service each year, the Department fields an experienced Criminal Investigations Division including a forensics component, a robust Community Policing Unit, a regional Emergency Communications Center and a substantial number of specialty teams/special capabilities. Specialty teams include a Hazardous Devices Unit, Dive Team, Crisis Negotiators, Special Reaction Team, and a Canine Unit. Special capabilities include a nationally recognized Mental Health Co-Responder Program as well as accident reconstruction, arson investigation, and victim services. The Department also provides patrol services on Peaks Island and at the Portland International Jetport and assigns personnel to the Maine Drug Enforcement Agency and an FBI Safe Streets Task Force.

SIGNING BONUS: ** $10,000 signing bonus** The Portland Police Department is now offering $10,000 signing bonuses in an effort to help recruit new officers and Telecommunicators in the Portland Regional Community Dispatch Center. LATERAL APPLICANTS: The Portland Police Department welcomes full-time certified law enforcement officers from Maine and beyond. We offer salary commensurate with years of police service and our hiring process is expeditious and accommodating.

The entire lateral hiring process may be completed in as little as two trips to Portland. For more information please contact recruitment officer Kate Phelan at 207-874-8568 or at complete our online application at: www.portland-police.com Job Type: Full-time Salary: $54,000 average annual salary for first full year officer


----------

